# maker of preparedness  [factor paratus?]



## dcubed

< factor paratus > 

As a motto. Does that make sense or should it be changed?


----------



## Cagey

Hello dcubed.  

What do you want to say?


----------



## dcubed

Roughly,  maker of preparedness.


----------



## wandle

dcubed said:


> Roughly,  maker of preparedness.


(a) *factor paratus* is apparently not a classical Latin expression, but in later legal Latin it would mean 'a perpetrator who is ready'. In pre-classical Latin it might mean 'a maker of apparel'.

(b) What do you mean by a 'maker of preparedness'? I'm afraid I find this rather unclear.
If you could put your idea into other words, there may well be a good Latin expression to say what you are looking for.


----------



## dcubed

I'm thinking of opening a ecommerce store selling paracord items and possibly other survival items. I make the paracord items, which can be used for survival. Hence, something like maker of preparedness.


----------



## wandle

It is difficult to render 'maker of preparedness'. I doubt if a classical term exists for 'preparedness'.
You could say *paratum omnem paramus* 'we prepare all equipment' or *parandum curamus* 'we take care of the equipping (or preparing) process'.


----------



## Peano

I think 'preparedness' might be translated *paratio, parationis* [ http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/resolveform?type=begin&lookup=paratio&lang=la ]

*FACTOR PARATIONIS*


----------



## wandle

Peano said:


> I think 'preparedness' might be translated *paratio, parationis* [ http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/resolveform?type=begin&lookup=paratio&lang=la ]
> *FACTOR PARATIONIS*




According to Lewis and Short, *paratio*  is a rare term and is not used by Cicero, but is occasionally used by other writers instead of *comparatio*. This means that if *paratio* were appropriate, it would be better to use *comparatio* instead.

However, neither *paratio* nor *comparatio* is appropriate here: these words mean 'the process of preparing', not 'the state of being prepared'.

As for *factor*, Lewis and Short show that it is not classical. It is, however, used in later legal texts to mean 'perpetrator'.

Even if the words *factor parationis* or *factor comparationis* were correct Latin for 'maker of preparation' (which they are not), this is still not what the questioner wishes to say.

'Preparedness' means 'the state of being prepared'. This in the context of the questioner's posts presumably means the final state of someone equipped for paracord activities and ready for whatever need may arise.
In other words, the message to be conveyed is 'We put you in the position of being fully prepared for paracord action'.

Hence my suggestions above in post 6, which come as close to that message as practicable in my opinion.


----------



## Peano

wandle said:


> neither *paratio* nor *comparatio* is appropriate here: these words mean 'the process of preparing', not 'the state of being prepared'.



According to what dictionary? I guessed *paratio* may mean 'the state of being prepared' as well as 'the process of preparing'.


----------



## wandle

Well, nouns formed in *-io* on the supine stem express the action of the verb.
Lewis and Short for *paratio* say '_the preparing, getting, procuring_'.


----------

